# االاقسام العامة > الرياضه الافريقية والعربية والعالمية >  >  هل تراوري فعلا متواجد مع المنتخب المالي وللا ساى بس؟؟؟

## المكاجر

*يا اخوانا الزول دة فعلا مع المنتخب المالي وللا دي جاكات منو ساى....لأنو لا شفناهو لعب ولا شفناهو مع الاحتياطي...
                        	*

----------


## ابومنزر

*والله كلامك صاح امس انا تابعت مبارة مالي لا حس ولا خبر
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قاعد كنبة في المباريات التلاته
ان شاء الله مالي تطير في القرعة ويرجع سريع يلحق بالفريق

*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*في كل مباراة انتظرناهو  الكنبة كلها لعبت  الاهو..بلا مالي بلا مالك
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*هههههههههها،
وهنا عامل سيد بلد
                        	*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههاي 

والله  يا  دكتور  ضحكتني  فعلا زي  مابقولو من جوة

هنا  والله مش تعمل سيد بلد...شيل البلد زاتو زول بقولليك ات بتعمل في شنو مافي
                        	*

----------


## ضرار احمد

*انا شفتو في جميع مباريات مالي في الاحتياطي ... بس شايفو يجري يهنئ زميلو لما يحرز هدف!!!
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*هههههههههههههههه قاعد بي  راسو الكبير  داك  مع كل
 هدف او ولاحد بقوم  ينطط  شغال نطاط  بس  
*

----------


## الدسكو

*ﻫﺴﻪ ﻳﻘﻮﻡ ﻳﻠﻌﺐ ﻳﺠﻴﻬﻮ ﻋﺮﺽ
ﺗﻘﻌﺪﻭ ﺗﻜﻮﺭﻛﻮ

ﺍﻧﺴﻮﻫﻮ
هعهعهع
                        	*

----------


## sara saif

*يااخوانا تراوري دا اصلو ماواقع لي -- غايتو ربنا يوفقو مع الزعيم -- بس مازولنا 

*

----------


## سوباوى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدسكو
					

ﻫﺴﻪ ﻳﻘﻮﻡ ﻳﻠﻌﺐ ﻳﺠﻴﻬﻮ ﻋﺮﺽ
ﺗﻘﻌﺪﻭ ﺗﻜﻮﺭﻛﻮ

ﺍﻧﺴﻮﻫﻮ
هعهعهع



ان شاء الله يجيه عرض الليله قبل بكره ويتخارج كده كده
                        	*

----------


## آدم البزعى

*ترورى يطير
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------

